# Dimension 8: Haku Uzumaki  (Fanfiction)



## SkinnySticks (Jul 9, 2019)

*Chapter 1
*
A year late after the Fourth Ninja War. Sakura and Naruto got married. Tsunade was still the Hokage right now. Naruto wanted to go back to the Land of the Waves cause he realized that he didn't keep his promise to go back to check out. Kakashi, Sasuke, and Sakura agreed to it. Tsunade decides that Rookie 12 should have a break off from Mission.

It was Inari who was guardian The Great Naruto Bridge. When Inari saw Team 7 and he guesses were friends of Team 7. Inari ran to Team 7.

Naruto said, "You are tall as Sakura-hime."
Sakura smiled and asked, "Do you have a girlfriend yet?"
Inari smirked and "Yeah! her name is Ageha. Also, she's the owner of the Five Star Hotel in this whole village."
Sasuke asked, "How have you been?"
Inari "Hn" trying to mock Sasuke's old self. At this Sasuke chuckled a bit.
Kakashi decides to speak up by asking, "Tazuna or Tsunami is around?" Inari nodded and took them to the Best Hotel.

Tsunami was at the Welcome desk of the Hotel. Tazuna was sitting being a drunk. Ageha was there as well to check her business was doing. Ageha asked, "Inari-kun. YOU SHOULD'VE BE HERE FOUR HOURS! WHERE WAS YOU?"

Inari smirked replied, "I'm late due to a few special guests. "
Ageha asked, "Who are these Special Guests?" with her fingers in air quotes. That's when Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi came into the hotel's lobby. Ageha, Tazuna, & Tsunami were shocked to see the team that saved their village.

Tsunami jumped over the counter and hugged Naruto. He hugged her back. Tsunami still remembers Naruto came back to the house to save her and Inari. Tsunami grabbed Naruto hands and thank him over and over until She notices a ring on his hand.

That's when Tazuna notices other people in the lobby. Everybody introduce themselves. Tsunami notices that Sakura and Naruto are holding hands. Sasuke was holding Hinata's hand. Kakashi was holding Hana's hand.

Nine months later. Sakura's water broke. Naruto screamed out, "We need to go to Hospital." Tsunami told them that the closest Hospital is one block away from this hotel. Sasuke brings out his Summon crow and told Naruto and Sakura to come on board. The flew fast as a giant crow could fly to hospital.

Ino, Tenten, and Hinata tried to help Sakura. Their help isn't working. Hinata was nervous cause someone who she was captured in her prison before the Fourth Ninja War. The Uzumaki baby was dying. Guren the Crystal user appear and asked, "What's your baby's blood type?" Ino replied, "Sakura's baby's blood type is AB." Guren smirked and said, "That's her blood type as well."

Unbeknownst them Sasuke and Kakashi went to the graves of Haku and Zabuza. The spirit of Haku went to the Hospital to help his friend out little. Only Sakura and Naruto felt the cold in the air. Naruto recognized this coldness from the last time he was here. Naruto says in a whisper, "Thank you Haku." Sakura smirked was the only one who heard it. She said, "How about we named our baby boy Haku?" Naruto light up at that. Sakura could swear that she felt like someone hugged her.

Now they named baby, Haku Uzumaki. Who has the blood of both Haku and Guren in them as well as Haruno and Namikaze. Tenten notices the baby's hair color was pink. This was one thing Sakura was afraid for her children being made fun of for their hair. Naruto smirk, "His hair is beautiful just as his mother's. " Sakura blushed and weak punch to Naruto's shoulder that was closet to her. Everyone is was laughing.

Unknown place in the forgotten Castle. There was a figure saying, "My plans for revenge against the Namikaze Clan and the Kato clan. Orochimaru was true baka of the sanin. Cause I'm the one who introduces him to the experiments. I was the one who sends the white snake to Orochimaru. I told him to test the DNA of his friends."

Flashback:
Young Orochimaru asked, "Who are my friends?"
The strange figure "Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Dan Kato."
The only reason Orochimaru spar with all three was to get their blood samples.
end flashback.

The figure was thinking of another fool in the Danzo. The figure talking to himself, "I was glad that I was the one who made the Rin into the Ticking time bomb. I'm also the one who retrieved the body of Obito. I place him close to Zetsu's home. I only erased Obito's memories of me."

"Now the fourth ninja war is done. I'll give them some more time of peace. I think they deserve that."

Chunin and a jounin came into the throne room and said, "We are already to restarted the Plan. Prince!"

The now known as a Prince, "Now processed with the eyes implanted."

His clans being collecting eyes and bloodlines cause his clan doesn't have that much chakra.

End of the Figure scene.
​


----------



## SkinnySticks (Jul 9, 2019)

*Chapter 2*

Hinata notices Haku's eye colors are violet. She wonders where that color came from. Naruto notices this and said, "Hinata those eyes came from my mother. Granny told me about my mother."

Ebisu tries to flirt with Tsunami. Tsunami thinking about having a Husband. Since Inari's birth father cheated on her with someone. and he joined the Gato's thugs for money. He was the one who gave Gato his Boat companies.

Then Inari's true father figure. Kaiza was the one who saves her from her ex-husband. Tsunami starts going out with Ebisu. She was kinda upset at how Ebisu treated Naruto like a Monster. Ebisu said that he'd change.

Sasuke brought Itachi's journal to read. He found out that he has a nephew by Orochimaru's Experiment. Sasuke that's why Orochimaru left the Akatsuki. Orochimaru's found out that Jiraiya's parents were Danzo Shimura who dislikes Jiraiya's personality. So much that he banished Jiraiya from his clan.

Back in the Konoha. Tsunade and Shizune found out that Dan Kato's mother was Danzo Shimura's daughter. Who disagrees with her father's method. Tsunade found out that Jiraiya's clan was cousin clan to Kato clan. Tsunade chuckled that both Dan and Jiraiya had the same tasted in the women.

When Naruto and his friends came back. The word spread about the Fourth Ninja hero has an heir. The Gate guards ordered them to see Lady Hokage. All the females in the village see the baby in Sakura's arms. They ran over and aw. Some of the kids making strange faces to making Little Haku laugh.

The Other Kages wanted to see the new Heir. When the new baby can walk. They probably would try to have an arranged marriage but they would be also fear of Sakura's strength and they also don't want to angry Naruto.

Since Hinata married Sasuke. Hinata let Hanabi become Hyuga Heiress. Unbeknownst to the Eyed Alliance. The Hyuuga Elders doesn't like their clan member married a traitor and an Uchiha at that. Unknown to the Elders. Neji was in the room by the order of Hanabi. Neji decided to ask Sasuke what to do.

Sasuke said, "What Itachi did but with no one left alive. That what causes me going down the dark path."
Hinata told them to do it.

Neji, Yakumo, Sasuke, Hinata, Hanabi, and Konohamaru killed the Elders of the Hiashi jumped in the of killing blow for Neji. "Told him he was the best nephew. I could ever wish for. Sasuke-sama and Konoha-sama take care of my daughters."
Konohamaru and Sasuke both said, "We plan on it."
Hiashi chuckle at Konohamaru and Sasuke did the rock lee prosed.
Sasuke told the girls that don't tell anyone that he did the promise prose.
They all agreed.

Sai was doing some missions and found out there is a new organization that might be stronger than Akatsuki. He came across a member of this Organization. He only saw the back of the jacket. That had this symbol on its an Octagon shape with dots at each corner of the Octagon. On top of the Octagon is a crown.
​
Sasuke decides to show Naruto and Karin about the Uzumaki Shine that Orochimaru showed him. Naruto told Sai and Sasuke become the new Spymasters. 

Sai artbook of all the cute girls. Karin saw one of the pictures was her. She was flatter and also that Sai kinda look like Sasuke as well. 

Sasuke came to one of the Orochimaru's laboratories. He found two people next to each other. Karin read a book out loud.​
​_First Project: Son of the Sanins:

The Subjected has both DNAs of Myself, Jiraiya's, Tsunade's, and Dan Kato's. ​Second Project: Akatuski's son:​
The DNA of Itachi. That fool thinks I was actually want to take over him. I was actually wanted his blood for this project. Nagato, Madara, Obito, and every Akatsuki members' DNA into him. ​_
Sai told sends an ink snug to Tsunade. Tsunade asked Kakashi to act as Hokage for his trial run. The Two Elders died in the war. Tsunade left with Shizune to the Lab.

When She got there. Konan was there cause Sasuke sends her a crow to tell her that she has a son. Konan told them that he wasn't her son but she'll train him. Sasuke decides to let Naruto take care of him. Before Konan leave. Sasuke asked, "I think it's right for you to name this child." Konan smiled and replied, "Yahiko Uzumaki Uchiha." 


Tsunade saw the one that as her's DNA. She was shocked and crying that she has a son by two men that loved her. Tsunade called, "I'll name him, Nawaki Senju Kato."

Tsunade, Shizune, Sakura, and Naruto both train Nawaki Senju Kato.
Naruto, Konan, and Sasuke train Yahiko Uzumaki Uchiha.

This cause kinda a rival with each other and they called each other brother due to Orochimaru's DNA that they share. 
Shizune called Nawaki cousin.

Nine months rest of the rookies 12 and others had their kids. Nawaki starting to act like Naruto when he a kid to tried to impress his love for Haruka Uchiha. 

Neji asked, "I want to implant all the dead Hyuuga Byakugans into one of your children."
Sasuke sees this a good thing. He told him that Haru Uchiha is the oldest. Also, I'm going to Sharingan into the Haruto. 
Naruto suggests that Haruka have the Rinnegan.
​


----------



## SkinnySticks (Jul 9, 2019)

*Chapter 3*

Now Kakashi is officially appointed Sixth Hokage. Since Hana Inuzuka married Kakashi. Kiba becomes the Inuzuka Clan Heir. Now Kakashi goal is to teach the teachers don't play favorites in their squad.

Kakashi makes Iruka the headmaster of the Academy to make sure. No one would be treated like Naruto was.
Ebisu retired and went to the Land of the Waves to live with his new Girlfriend, Tsunami.

The stores that once throw him out. Now grabbing him to eat or shop there. The store owners realized the best way for them to get Naruto in their shops or restaurants. For the restaurants is to get Naruto with Choji and they both have an eating contest. For the shopping stores. Their best time to get Naruto into their store was with Sakura and Ino.

Sakura was once again in the baby wing that's what Naruto called it cause Sakura is having another child. This time it was a daughter. Sakura right now she asked, "Naruto how about we called our Daughter Chiyo after Sand Elder who gave her life to Gaara?" Naruto didn't mind that. Sakura told him to go shopping. Naruto refused cause he wants to stay by his expanding family. That's when Ino tried to drag Naruto to the shopping district. That's when Little Chiyo opened her eyes to meet the same color eyes of Sakura. Sasuke jumps in to save Naruto from shopping.

Sasuke and Naruto were walking around. Sasuke smirked and asked, "Did you ever told Sakura how you felt about her forehead?"
Naruto smirked, "Yes when I disguised myself as you."
Sasuke smirked "Before I saved you from Shopping. I saw our younger-selves as Action Figures."
Yamato heard this and figure for his team. He decided to make a model of the old village it use to look like.
Sasuke smirked, "Now how about we do a little prank on Sakura with these action figures."
Naruto perks up at the word prank cause he knows what Sasuke was thinking having him play out the team assignment day.
They went to the shop with that have those action figures.

Sasuke and Naruto came back to the Hospital to rejoined Sakura. They show her the action figures of her. She was shocked that she had her own action figure but didn't like how they have chosen the younger self version of her dough.
She recognized Naruto's prank gleam in his eyes but the strange thing is that Sasuke has it too.

So Naruto and Sasuke actioning the Assignment day. When they become a team with their Action figures.
Naruto shows how he sneaked up on Sasuke during lunch time.
Naruto and Sasuke switched actions this part confused Sakura why would they trade action figures?
Then the scene of bench replayed now Sakura knows for sure that it was Naruto said those wonderful things to her.
She started to cry with happiness. She chooses the right one person after all.

Ino, Shikamaru, and Choji saw the action scene. Ino said, "I always wonder why two Sasukes came out from that building."
Shikamaru said, "Choji and myself check if Naruto was in that building. He wasn't there. I assumed one of the Sasuke was Naruto but I didn't know which one dough."

Ino said, "I still can't believe you choose the quiet Hinata."
Sasuke said, "I like quiet girls." Sakura and Ino were shocked at this. They both asked, "That's the reason you didn't choose us cause we were too loud!"
Naruto said, "Uchiha-Baka."
Hinata Uchiha came into the room with her husband knocked out. She chuckled at that sight.

Sakura said, "I knocked Sasuke out not just being an idiot but also he stole Naruto's first kissed."
Ino said, "Then you have to knockout Isarabi cause she was one of the ones who kiss Naruto as a CPR."
Sasuke said, "You have to beat up Koyuki cause she too kissed Naruto."
Shizune chuckled and said, "Tsunade also kissed Naruto."
Sakura said, "Fuuka also kissed Naruto." In an angry tone.
Ino said, "I did just for thanks of saving us from the Nagato's attacked"
Hinata said, "I kissed him for helping realized he's not my true love but I just admired him."
Shizune said, "I kissed him cause after the fight with Orochimaru."
Temari said, "I kissed him for thanking saving Gaara."
Tenten said, "I kissed him cause he saved my life back in the orphanage. Older kids were making fun of me. Then one Orphanage owner didn't like Naruto at that. So she knocked him out of the window. He got knocked out and I was beaten up so bad that I lost that memory. Until I saw Naruto in the Chunin Exams."
Naruto was shocked he didn't know he did that.
Ino chuckled and said, "WOW Naruto was the heartthrob look at that!"
Naruto rubbed back of his head in a sheepish manner. "I just do what I think is right. That's all I do."
Obito, Minato, Kushina, Hiruzen the Third Hokage, and Jiraiya's spirits appear and chuckled at this.

Naruto smirked said, "I got started with my clan." While looking at Sasuke.
Sasuke smirked, "I have triplets."
"My Children has my stamina."
"My kids are going to take the hat from Konohamaru."
Naruto smiled and said, "It'll be about time that an Uchiha being a Hokage."
At this statement. Sasuke and Hinata was shocked. Then all the Konoha 12 laughed

Sasuke smirked, "I know you were gonna tried to get me as the Hokage."
Naruto smiled and nodded. "You turned it down as Jiraiya-Sama died."
Sasuke was shocked that Jiraiya turned it down. "I felt like I don't deserve the title."
Naruto knew this and he nodded. "What if we all tried to get Sasuke's kid to become strong as Hokage?"
All of Naruto's friends decide it'll be good. Even Tsunade think it was time for Uchiha to be Hokage to honor her Grandfather's dream.

Tsunade chuckled at what she sees in the viewing orb. Seeing her son painting the Hokage monument with her son's confessed to Haruka. Haruka is blushing so much. She is kinda shy like her mother but she's also a prodigy like her father.
She ran into her friends. Chiyo Uzumaki, Inoino Akimichi, Sasuka Uzumaki, Nejia Hyuuga, Eisshugaru Aburame, Yahiko Uzumaki Uchiha.

Naruto took genin of Rina Hatake, Hiruzen Umino, and Kushina Mitarashi.
Sasuke took on a genin of Eisshugaru Aburame, Nekobaa Inuzuka, & Nejia Hyuuga
Both groups trained together. Hinata, Ino, & Sakura would not take a team but continuing their medical jutsu training.

Kakashi had Naruto show Tsunade, Shizune, Sai, Sasuke and Sakura Jiraiya's networked. Unknown to them that a Spy for people calling this Crown Clan in the Spy work. Tsunade hasn't heard of this clan. She thinks it's a new clan. Kakashi wants to make allies with this new village.


Back in the Leaf village. Kakashi realized his mistake. After Yamato told him about how strong the new clan is. The leader of this clan doesn't call himself Kage. To him, that's a stupid title and he called himself The Prince. Yamato said, "It imagines the Mist Civil War during the time of the Bloodline Purge. I also found where this clan's old castle was in the water. I can't get too. I think we need to get Isarabi on this mission."

Kakashi worried about it and "Where is this Castle underwater?"
"It's kinda close to Whirlpool Country."
"Anbu get Isarabi."
Anbu "Hai!" Vanished to his/her task.

Isarabi comes in the Hokage's office. Isarabi was told about her mission. She accepted cause it been two years since she gave birth to her daughter. Unbeknownst to them, there are spies from other Villages told their Kages about this new Clan wants to get rid of the Bloodline and Chakra.

That's where Naruto, Tsunade, Shizune, Sai, Sasuke, and Sakura meet up with Isarabi and Yamato at the Kingdom.

The Guardians of the Kingdom tried to stop the Konoha ninjas. The first line elite was similar to Rock Lee's fighting style. The second has all the armors from other villages.

The King just died now the Prince has to prove himself. The Prince introduce himself to the Konoha ninja as Denu Gurubu.
Tsunade asked, "Why are you doing this?"
Denu "I'm doing this cause Chakra losers destroyed my kingdom."
Tsunade was confused before she spoke.
Denu smirked, "By the way, I'm the same age as you Tsunade."
Tsunade was shocked at this, "You look like you in your 19."
Denu chuckled at this and said, "I might look young. My luck in being with my genetics. I'm here to get my revenge on the Namikaze Clan and the Kato Clan."
Tsunade and Shizune were surprised they asked why.
Denu told the true history of the Elemental Nations.
Tsunade thought that Denu was kinda cute due to him kinda look a mix of Dan Kato and Jiraiya.
Sakura and Shizune were shocked by this.
Denu thought that Tsunade was cute too.
Sasuke notices the look to their former Hokage, "I could see you and Lady Hokage have the hots for each other."
Sakura and Shizune didn't notice Denu was kinda flirting with Tsunade.

Naruto came up and said, "I'm sorry what my father's clan did."
Shizune repeated what Naruto said about her own clan aka the Kato Clan.

Orochimaru came out and said, "I'm was going get your body Denu. I need to thank you Konoha to fall for my trapped once again. You guys are too easy to manipulate. Denu-Kun here was the one who started my Experiments."
Denu decide to help the Konoha with common Enemy in Orochimaru.
Denu show all of his eyes.
Naruto recognized the Ranmaru's eyes.
Denu told them he found them dead.

Orochimaru knows Denu is hard to beat by himself. So he summoned, Third Hokage, Jiraiya, Minato, Kushina, Uchiha Clan, Kizashi Haruno, and Dan Kato.

Tsunade couldn't fight while Sakura didn't know why she not fighting Dan. That's when Kakashi having Shikamaru as acting as Hokage. Naruto told Sakura who Dan was. Sakura is sad about her master's love life.

Tsunade told Dan and Jiraiya about Orochimaru's first experiment. Jiraiya and Dan were shocked at this. Orochimaru, "I was stupid back then. I was glad that Denu here got me into Experiments."

Kakashi brought Nawaki Senju Kato. He finally meets his three fathers. Denu whispered into one of his ninja's ears. Ninja found out that this ninja was Rogue Nara clan member. He was ordered to make a picture by using his Shadow jutsu to make Dan Kato, Nawaki, Jiraiya with Tsunade and Orochimaru. Denu took a picture of this image. When both Dan and Jiraiya kissed Tsunade on her cheeks. Tsunade blushed. One of Dan's hand is on Tsunade's waist and the other hand on one of Nawaki's Senju Kato's shoulder. One of Jiraiya's hand is on Tsunade's waist and the other hand on one of Nawaki's Senju Kato's shoulder that was opposite of Dan's hand was.

Jiraiya and Dan want to know if Denu could protect their loved one. Orochimaru knew what Jiraiya was thinking.
Jiraiya tried to attack Denu at the same time as Dan Kato.

Naruto went into the Sage mode to show Jiraiya that he master the Sage mode. Jiraiya was excited by this.
Minato and Kushina join the fight with Jiraiya.

Sakura fighting her father, Kizashi Haruno and Hiruzen Third Hokage.
Tsunade and Shizune fighting Dan Kato, and Orochimaru,
Sasuke fighting the Uchiha Clan and his parents and Itachi.
Naruto told the Uchiha next the Hokage would be him and the after him.

Denu told them to take a picture of Kizashi Haruno, Kushina, Minato, Naruto with Sakura.

Now everyone is tried. Rock Lee, Neji, and Tenten come in and summoned scrolls to seal the bodies of those.
Tsunade smirked at Denu and kissed him on the cheeks and said, "Thanks for my closer with Dan-Kun and Jiraiya-Kun. How about we go out some time." Denu smirked and kissed Tsunade on her lips. Tsunade kissed back.

10 months later Denu and Tsunade got married to each other. A few months later Naruto found a seal about making people young again without damaged their lifespan but he doesn't know any Medical Jutsus. Sakura sees this sealing jutsu with the help of Shizune, Ino, & Hinata. The pushed their chakras into Tsunade to have kids of her own now. Kyuubi knows that Tsunade has a little bit of his own chakra into her from her grandmother Mito. So he decides to help out. Naruto charges his Kyuubi chakra. 

Denu look fear for what's gonna happen next cause his clan's rival Seri. They call the leader of this new enemy is Emperor.​


----------

